# Sony VTC6 and Smok Nord 2



## Snape of Vape (22/5/20)

Looking for someone who has both of these in stock (preferably black Smok Nord 2).
I want to try the Nord 2 as this Aspire AIO pod thing I have just never stops leaking it seems.
Also CBD items, as I have to buy that to have it shipped.

Extra points if you're in Pretoria


----------



## adriaanh (22/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Looking for someone who has both of these in stock (preferably black Smok Nord 2).
> I want to try the Nord 2 as this Aspire AIO pod thing I have just never stops leaking it seems.
> Also CBD items, as I have to buy that to have it shipped.
> 
> Extra points if you're in Pretoria


Vape Cartel has both but not black

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> Vape Cartel has both but not black



Thanks for the response, I'm considering getting the RPM40. Just trying to find some reviews on it.


----------



## adriaanh (25/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the response, I'm considering getting the RPM40. Just trying to find some reviews on it.


I use the RPM40 not a bad device. Battery is pretty good and minimal leakage, flavour is subjective, using the rba at the moment.


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/5/20)

@adriaanh Thanks man. Is the flavour not too great? 
It's either one of these (as you can also put a different tank on top) or maybe the Swag 2 kit?
I just want something compact that doesn't leak and produces good flavour.


----------



## adriaanh (25/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> @adriaanh Thanks man. Is the flavour not too great?
> It's either one of these (as you can also put a different tank on top) or maybe the Swag 2 kit?
> I just want something compact that doesn't leak and produces good flavour.



In "my opinion" the flavour is ok, not great but not the worst.
I would go for the swag 2 kit, Vaporesso coils are great and the ccell coils last pretty long.
You can put a single coil rta or mtl rta on it as well which is a win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/5/20)

@adriaanh Cool, I'm going to look at that then, trying to find a place that stocks both this and the VTC6, I see Vape Cartel unfortunately doesn't have the device.


----------



## adriaanh (25/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> @adriaanh Cool, I'm going to look at that then, trying to find a place that stocks both this and the VTC6, I see Vape Cartel unfortunately doesn't have the device.


They had only five in stock last week but sold out in 2 days.


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> They had only five in stock last week but sold out in 2 days.


Cheers, will spend a bit of time to try and find the combo at another place otherwise I'm going to order from Vaperite then, they have the 30Q batteries at least. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## adriaanh (25/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Cheers, will spend a bit of time to try and find the combo at another place otherwise I'm going to order from Vaperite then, they have the 30Q batteries at least.
> Thanks for the help.


Sir vape has the swag 2 and 30Q as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> Sir vape has the swag 2 and 30Q as well.


Thanks! Unfortunately not in black, but if I can't checkout at the other site I might just end up buying the blue one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (25/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately not in black, but if I can't checkout at the other site I might just end up buying the blue one.


I think Evolution Vape has black but only 25R batteries


----------



## adriaanh (28/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Cheers, will spend a bit of time to try and find the combo at another place otherwise I'm going to order from Vaperite then, they have the 30Q batteries at least.
> Thanks for the help.


Did you come right?


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> Did you come right?


No man, I decided on getting a RPM40, but can't find a black one anywhere. The one shop that does have (vapeshop.co.za) aren't replying to my mails, so will call them in a bit.


----------



## adriaanh (28/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> No man, I decided on getting a RPM40, but can't find a black one anywhere. The one shop that does have (vapeshop.co.za) aren't replying to my mails, so will call them in a bit.


Vape Cartel got new stock of the swag 2 and RPM40

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/rpm-starter-kit
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...ts/swag-ii-starter-kit?variant=31501267107893
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/sony-vtc6-18650-2100mah


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> Vape Cartel got new stock of the swag 2 and RPM40
> 
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/rpm-starter-kit
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...ts/swag-ii-starter-kit?variant=31501267107893
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/sony-vtc6-18650-2100mah


Duuuuuude!!


----------



## adriaanh (28/5/20)

Need to order quick, their stock is flying....!


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/5/20)

@adriaanh Any idea if this works in the RPM40?

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/nord-spare-coils?_pos=15&_sid=1df9c4b79&_ss=r


----------



## adriaanh (28/5/20)

Yes you get a RPM pot and Nord pod, so can take RPM coils and Nord coils.

I am using both at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (28/5/20)

Just can't use the RGC coils they for the RPM80 and Fetch Pro etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

